

Ask HN: How do you send email blasts to your customers? - Flam

I have a forum which now has about 22,000 users.  I wanted to send an email newsletter to the ones that checkboxed that they didn't mind.<p>However I don't know what software to use.  Does anyone have recommendations?
======
bayouborne
I'm in Atlanta, so [Decatur-based] Mailchimp's been great for me and 4-5 of my
clients. They've a pretty workable free tier too.

Alternatively, I have a colleague who raves frequently about 'Ask Emma'

~~~
Flam
Thanks for the suggestions. Mailchimp wants me to include a mailing address
which would be my home address so I really don't want to use them considering
22,000 random people would know where I live. I'll check out Ask Emma.

